# Need some river cat advice



## C.O.CATFISH (Sep 10, 2009)

Im new to river cattin,i fish lake erie ofton and have the lake down pat...but its so far,so i want to start fishin the rivers that are a bit closer to me,i tryed the muskingum,i fished just outside trinway a lil town north of dresden but had no luck...im just not sure if its the spot or my set up....sombody help me out


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i fish the Tuscarawas River, 2-3 times a week for channel cats and flatheads..........what kind of help do you need ??? Baits or what ?? 

NOONE gives out exact locations on these forums !!


----------



## C.O.CATFISH (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah i dont give out my spots either...but i do need some bait and tackle help...i tryed my lake rig when i went and used feeder goldfish for bait...but from what i see...im goin about it all wrong


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

I guess you could use the feeder goldfish to catch your flathead bait


----------



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

catch some small bluegill and use them live...that should help your chances with hooking up with a nice flathead


----------



## C.O.CATFISH (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks guys...


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i use a standard slip sinker rig (carolina rig)................as far as baits i like to use live bluegills and creek chubs ~~~


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Most of the good flatties i've seen this year have been caught on cutbait. Shad & Gills. The fresher and bloodier the better (the HEADS especially). Good luck.


----------



## C.O.CATFISH (Sep 10, 2009)

nice...i just went and caught some bass...still have the heads and guts...might freeze em for bait later


----------

